# HELP! Need Finale 2010-2011 advice



## dcoscina (Aug 27, 2011)

I got a call to help with some clean up for a project in LA and while I have a basic understanding of Finale, I haven't used the program in a year or so. How the heck do I add a Bartok pizz.??? Which menu is it under because I cannot for the life of me find it. 

Tomorrow I get to orchestrate MIDI parts in Sibelius 6 that will go a lot faster since I know that program much better....

grumble....stupid Finale....grumble.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## stonzthro (Aug 27, 2011)

Articulation tool and use #47 or 48 - depending on your bent - I use 47.


----------



## JT (Aug 27, 2011)

Or you export a music xml file from Finale and work on the file in Sibelius. 

JT


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks! I needed to edit and duplicate an articulation then change the font to Engraver....sheesh.

Later this weekend, I'm working on MIDI transcription but luckily it's in Sibeblius!


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 27, 2011)

With a photo like that, you should at least know how to do a Bela pizz. !! :shock:


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 27, 2011)

jamwerks @ Sat Aug 27 said:


> With a photo like that, you should at least know how to do a Bela pizz. !! :shock:



If I was notating by hand, yeah, I know how to do it. I just don't Finale that well is all. I'm a Sibelius guy but have Finale 2011 and I'm trying to help a friend out with a crazy deadline.


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 28, 2011)

Seems you didn't get my joke. >8o


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 29, 2011)

jamwerks @ Sun Aug 28 said:


> Seems you didn't get my joke. >8o



Sorry- this gig was last minute and high pressure. 128 cues had to get done before tomorrow when the Skywalker Symphony plays everything and I was helping out a friend so I just needed to know how to do it rather than ponder your glib remark. No offense.


----------

